

Nimrod 0.9.2 released - p0nce
http://nimrod-code.org/news.html#Z2013-05-20-version-0-9-2-released

======
lucian1900
An apparently decent language with a soft real-time GC. Interesting. Macros,
type system and sane syntax are nice bonuses.

~~~
shubb
This would look to me most useful as a sort of C++ replacement, for systems
programming.

It has a nice big Standard Libary[1], and seems to have good tools for using
compiled libaries, and generally interop with C++[2], which would be important
if you wanted to use if for that.

We have a large C++ codebase, and I'd sometimes like to use a higher level
language like this to knit it together. But I'm not convinced this is better
than the alternatives.

[1]<http://nimrod-code.org/lib.html> [2]<http://nimrod-
code.org/nimrodc.html#importcpp-pragma>

------
Cyranix
I've had the Nimrod homepage sitting on my favorites toolbar for months; a
previous HN post had me interested in giving it a spin. Does anyone have
suggestions on approaching development in a work-in-progress language? Do most
people build toys or try to contribute a useful library right off the bat?

~~~
dom96
Perhaps I can give you some useful nimrod-specific advice as I myself have
created many Nimrod projects[1][2][3]. The best thing to do is to keep up to
date on what's happening in the Nimrod world, breaking changes are rare but
when they do happen they are announced in the changelog on the Nimrod website
and in the Nimrod repo on github, IRC is also a good way to stay up to date. I
started my contributions to Nimrod by basically writing and improving the
standard library as well as creating random fun toy projects. I've also seen
other people learning the language by contributing to all sorts of Nimrod
projects on github, mainly my Aporia repo which includes a todo list and is
generally pretty easy to modify as it's still quite small.

[1] <https://github.com/nimrod-code/Aporia> [2] <https://github.com/nimrod-
code/nimbuild> [3] <https://github.com/dom96/jester>

------
ilaksh
I'm pretty excited about the type inference and the simple syntax for doing
normal things.

I really like the package management of npm and Node and the amount of
packages (~30000).

So this may just annoy you, but is anyone planning to make a way to run
Node.js modules, or a way to convert Node.js code?

Or is there at least a package manager like npm planned?

edit Oh I see there is a JS back end.

How does the performance of a nimrod dict-like type compare with V8's object
properties?

------
McP
This seems naïve: "A character is not an Unicode character but a single byte."

Disappointing from a developer who presumably types several ü characters each
day.

~~~
gnuvince
<http://nimrod-code.org/manual.html#character-type>

In particular:

> The TRune type is used for Unicode characters, it can represent any Unicode
> character. TRune is declared in the unicode module.

------
scardine
Compiled, no runtime, static typed and Python-like syntax - this is pretty
much my wish list for a new language.

~~~
viraptor
It's actually more of a Pascal like syntax (imho). It took me quite a while to
get used to some of the more interesting bits...

Most surprising things I've found so far are allocation by reference
(new(your_variable)) and a "return variable" (result).

------
pjmlp
A possible way out of Java 6 language level stagnation on Android.

~~~
ajselvig
If you really want to beat Java language stagnation on Android, I would
suggest Kotlin. You can create a Kotlin-based Android project with zero effort
using IntelliJ (and, presumably, the new Android Studio).

<http://kotlin.jetbrains.org/>

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, that has occurred me today, now that Google is migrating to InteliJ.

Currently I am actually also looking into C++ (I do like it to certain extent)
as it also allows me to target other platforms.

